# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  غاريزيتو يفشل فى تدريب الهلال

## استرلينى

*بيان للناطقه الرسميه بفشل المفاوضات معه
*

----------


## golden

*غرزة شال قروشه واتخارج وده سبب عودته للسودان ما عندهم معاه عقد ولا حاجه . اي تاليف من المرشدة لتخديرهم فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غرزه كان داير يشيل قروشو القديمة وبس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*غارزيتو!! 
استلم متأخراتو من ابو كسكتة وقال ليهو جزاك الله خير جبتو لي في مكاني  😂
 😂😂😂 قلتو لي اتفق لحافز كأس العالم 😂😂😂😂..ولبسكم الكسكته..
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*طلعت حريف ياغرزة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
غايتو الرشاريش ديل بموتو كمد !!!
*

----------


## ابو همام

*بس داير اعرف حافز بطولة كاس العالم للانديه حيحصل فيه شنو 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*الموسم القادم سيكون موسم استثنائي لو طلع المدرب  كويس
اتمنى ان ننسي الجلافيط ونركز على مريخنا العظيم

خليهم يموتوا بغيظهم

والحسود لن يسود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زنطور مخيف من ورق


*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

الموسم القادم سيكون موسم استثنائي لو طلع المدرب  كويس
اتمنى ان ننسي الجلافيط ونركز على مريخنا العظيم

خليهم يموتوا بغيظهم

والحسود لن يسود




22222222222222
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

زنطور مخيف من ورق






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
 جارزيتو يرد على بيان الهلال السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

رد المدرب الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو على البيان الذي أصدره نادي الهلال  السوداني أمس الأربعاء على موقعه الرسمي عبر الإنترنت موضحا فيه أسباب عدم  التعاقد مع المدير الفني المخضرم.

وقال جارزيتو في تصريحات لصحيفة "الصدى" السودانية: "لم أفاوض الثلاثي  أسالي مهاجم مازيمبي وعلي ساماتا مهاجم جنت البلجيكي، إلى جانب مانوتشو  للانتقال إلى الهلال".

ونفى المدرب الفرنسي في الوقت نفسه أن يكون قد أوصى بالاستغناء عن القائد  سيف مساوي الذي أعلن الهلال رسميا إنهاء تعاقده يوم الثلاثاء الماضي.

وأكد جارزيتو في تصريحاته أنه خلال اجتماعه مع رئيس الهلال أشرف الكاردينال  بدبي رفضه الاستغناء عن سيف مساوي وثنائي الفريق مدثر كاريكا وبشة اللذين  يتمتعان بخبرة طويلة في الملاعب.

وكان "كوووؤة" قد ألمح في تقرير نشر مساء الثلاثاء الماضي حول تداعيات  استغناء الهلال عن قائده سيف، إلى رسائل وإشارات محددة بفريق الكرة.  
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
غايتو الرشاريش ديل بموتو كمد !!!




ان شاء الله
*

----------

